# Help using GPU-Z with GTX 295



## ramenchef (Nov 18, 2009)

Alright, so I DLed gpu-z and saw the dropdown at the bottom with 2 gtx 295s, so I assumed each one represented 1 of the 2 gpus on the card. The problem is the first item in the dropdown gives 1 set of numbers as expected. The second item on the dropdown shows 2 GPU temperatures. and neither match the first dropdown's temp exactly.






So which numbers are right?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 18, 2009)

the temps of the two gpus are different


----------



## ramenchef (Nov 18, 2009)

No no, that's not what I mean. Both these screenshots were taken of the same card. There's a total of 3 readings called GPU Temperature, 1 on the first "tab" and 2 on the second "tab". The first screenshot is of the first item of the dropdown in the bottom left corner. The one on the right is one of the second item in the dropdown. 

I was thinking that each item on the dropdown represented each gpu, but that was wrong as the second item shows 2 GPU temperatures, so I am unsure as to what each item refers to specifically.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 18, 2009)

in the case of 2 gpu temperatures on nvidia, one temperature is from an onboard external sensor chip and the other is reported via driver. since there is a discrepancy i decided to show them both


----------

